# Allow Riders to Wirelessly Play Music Through Your Car Speakers?



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

I had to 'update' my Driver's app yesterday and when I went to sign on today there was a screen that asked if I wanted to "allow passengers to play music wirelessly through my speakers".
What's this about? Another reason for PAX to 1 star us? Has anyone used this feature yet and what kind of headaches will this cause now?


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Um......... IPhone or Android app?


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> Um......... IPhone or Android app?


 Iphone 4s


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

LEAFdriver said:


> I had to 'update' my Driver's app yesterday and when I went to sign on today there was a screen that asked if I wanted to "allow passengers to play music wirelessly through my speakers".
> What's this about?


The owners of Spotify are also investors in Uber. So this is nothing more than rich people circle jerking each other, and drivers are the fingers.



> Another reason for PAX to 1 star us?


Yes.



> Has anyone used this feature yet and what kind of headaches will this cause now?


I have not used it, and never will. When a pax selects a song to play in the Uber, the song is streamed from Spotify's servers on the internet to the phone running the Uber driver app. If this is your phone, then the song is streamed using your data plan.

Don't listen to the idiots here on the forum claiming that the song is being streamed from the passenger's phone. It's not. There is nothing sent directly from pax phone to driver phone. Anything the rider does during the trip in Uber or in Spotify is sent to Uber or Spotifies servers on the internet. That is then sent to the driver's phone via the driver's phone's data connection.

So not only do you get the endless joy of listening to the riders fantastic taste in music, you get to pay extra for it!


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

OK. I'm confused then. This didn't mention anything about Spotify. No Aux cable involved. It says the RIDER can WIRELESSLY PLAY music through the car's speakers. So this still goes through OUR PHONE? If this is true, why is this not explained to us. (I know....I'm even laughing at that question as I ask it!)


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Well some people have unlimited data plans.... 


It may go through Bluetooth, so may not cost at all

We need more info


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

LEAFdriver said:


> OK. I'm confused then. This didn't mention anything about Spotify. No Aux cable involved. It says the RIDER can WIRELESSLY PLAY music through the car's speakers. So this still goes through OUR PHONE? If this is true, why is this not explained to us. (I know....I'm even laughing at that question as I ask it!)


Here's is Uber's blog explaining it to the drivers: http://blog.uber.com/In-App-Music


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> It may go through Bluetooth, so may not cost at all


So you just let random strangers establish bluetooth connections to your phone?


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> Here's is Uber's blog explaining it to the drivers: http://blog.uber.com/In-App-Music


 Ummm. This is NOT SPOTIFY! If it is....they are doing a very poor job of getting that point across! (I know...so what's new?)


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

LEAFdriver said:


> Ummm. This is NOT SPOTIFY! If it is....they are doing a very poor job of getting that point across! (I know...so what's new?)


Are you saying the link in my post is NOT SPOTIFY? Or that what you are seeing on your phone is not what is in the link in my post?


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> Well some people have unlimited data plans....
> 
> It may go through Bluetooth, so may not cost at all
> 
> *We need more info*


Exactly my point! They give us the minimum information possible....and then, when we don't 'comply' they don't pay us, deactivate us, etc, etc. 
I need MORE INFORMATION!!!


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> Are you saying the link in my post is NOT SPOTIFY? Or that what you are* seeing on your phone is not what is in the link in my post*?


What I'm seeing on my phone is NOT what is in the link in your post.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

LEAFdriver said:


> What I'm seeing on my phone is NOT what is in the link in your post.


Can you take a screenshot and upload it here?


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> Can you take a screenshot and upload it here?


 I didn't think of it at the time....and now when I log on, it doesn't appear again! I don't know if it will give you the option only once a day or what?


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

LEAFdriver said:


> I didn't think of it at the time....and now when I log on, it doesn't appear again! I don't know if it will give you the option only once a day or what?


Before you go online, do you see the "Enable Music" option... like the picture in the link I posted earlier?


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> Before you go online, do you see the "Enable Music" option... like the picture in the link I posted earlier?


 Yes....but that is NOT what this other message was talking about. It was something DIFFERENT. It asked for permission for the rider to play music WIRELESSLY THROUGH MY CAR'S SPEAKERS. Nothing about Spotify. Nothing about Aux cables.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

LEAFdriver said:


> Yes....but that is NOT what this other message was talking about. It was something DIFFERENT. It asked for permission for the rider to play music WIRELESSLY THROUGH MY CAR'S SPEAKERS. Nothing about Spotify. Nothing about Aux cables.


Sounds like you're taking issue with UberSpeak. The only feature in the Uber app that allows the pax to play their music on your speakers is the Spotify feature.

Outside of the Uber app, they could play their music on your speakers using the features your car stereo provides, such as connecting their phone to your AUX port, or allowing them to make a bluetooth connection to your car.

A lot of drivers don't allow pax to play music on the car stereo. I say no to a ton of pax requests, but this is something I don't mind. So I just hand them the AUX cable and turn the stereo to Aux. Not only can they play the FREE version of Spotify, then can play music from any source on their phone. This Uber/Spotify feature is nothing more than Uber throwing a bone to Spotify owners so that Spotify can say there is an additional benefit of upgrading to a paid Spotify service. I love nothing more than responding to a pax asking if I have the spotify feature enabled by saying "here's my AUX cord... works with the free version of Spotify too".


----------



## getFubered (Feb 18, 2015)

UberHammer said:


> Sounds like you're taking issue with UberSpeak. The only feature in the Uber app that allows the pax to play their music on your speakers is the Spotify feature.
> 
> Outside of the Uber app, they could play their music on your speakers using the features your car stereo provides, such as connecting their phone to your AUX port, or allowing them to make a bluetooth connection to your car.
> 
> A lot of drivers don't allow pax to play music on the car stereo. I say no to a ton of pax requests, but this is something I don't mind. So I just hand them the AUX cable and turn the stereo to Aux. Not only can they play the FREE version of Spotify, then can play music from any source on their phone. This Uber/Spotify feature is nothing more than Uber throwing a bone to Spotify owners so that Spotify can say there is an additional benefit of upgrading to a paid Spotify service. I love nothing more than responding to a pax asking if I have the spotify feature enabled by saying "here's my AUX cord... works with the free version of Spotify too".


----------



## getFubered (Feb 18, 2015)

Just saw it today. I have a Bluetooth device that plugs into the aux port of my car. I selected option 1, "**** no I'm not letting cheap ass non tipping pax stream music over my car speakers with my ****ing data, right now"


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

I have a bluetooth speaker system in my ride. Pax can play whatever the hell they want to as loud as they want to as far as I'm concerned.

Doesn't cost me shit and keeps the ratings up.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> I have a bluetooth speaker system in my ride. Pax can play whatever the hell they want to as loud as they want to as far as I'm concerned.
> 
> Doesn't cost me shit and keeps the ratings up.


Be sure to tell them your bluetooth setup works with the FREE version of Spotify too. That way they'll learn they're getting ZERO value from that Uber feature of paid spotify accounts.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> Be sure to tell them your bluetooth setup works with the FREE version of Spotify too. That way they'll learn they're getting ZERO value from that feature of paid spotify accounts.


Any pax who has Spotify and a bluetooth phone already knows that they can hook and play whatever they want to. Most of them use Spotify. Some have their own tunz on their phone. Few if any of my pax even give a crap about Uber's setup. I've yet to have one pax even ask me about it.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

W


scrurbscrud said:


> I have a bluetooth speaker system in my ride. Pax can play whatever the hell they want to as loud as they want to as far as I'm concerned.
> 
> Doesn't cost me shit and keeps the ratings up.


What Bluetooth speakers do you use? Do you keep them plugged into power or just charged?


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> What Bluetooth speakers do you use? Do you keep them plugged into power or just charged?


It's a standalone, pretty large boom box setup that will run for a couple days on the internal battery. It's an XL ride so I have room for it in the back and it keeps the sound more on the pax end than mine, so if it bothers me it'll really bother them. They control the volume from their phone, which really freaks them out with joy. Seldom used by pax in daylite hours. About half of my weekend night fare pax will hook it up. About the only ones who don't are the short runs.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

scrurbscrud said:


> It's a standalone, pretty large boom box setup that will run for a couple days on the internal battery...


Yeah, I understand HOW it works... I was asking which speaker system you use (because I'm looking to do the same thing so to avoid using my car's stereo).


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Yeah, I understand HOW it works... I was asking which speaker system you use (because I'm looking to do the same thing so to avoid using my car's stereo).


The one I use would not fit in a car. Made by Ion.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

scrurbscrud said:


> The one I use would not fit in a car. Made by Ion.


Thx.


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

if my pax want to play audio as loud as they want ... then they can drive their own car. 

I've only once had a pax who wanted to blare the radio ... but they were drunk & screaming anyway and I was literally seconds away from ending the trip and kicking them out of the car for being out of control. Anyone or anything that prevents me from safely providing service ... will not be tolerated. A day later I opted for Select-only ... and it has definitely been a more pleasurable driving experience. Sure, I've had a few college coeds who had me crank up the tunes; but since they were singing along instead of screaming at each other ... I could still hear the traffic around me and everyone had a safe ride.


----------

